# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Kupie tabletki poronne

## Niechciana

Chętnie kupie tabletki poronne, jednakże bede bardzo zadowolona jeżeli one byłyby w rozsadniejszej cenie wszędzie gdzie nie spojrze koszt ich wynosi 350-850zl.
Niestety nie stać mnie na takie wydatki, gdybym miała takie pieniądze nie szukalabym raczej ucieczki od niechcianej ciąży, pomimo z jakich okoliczności ona wynikla.

Liczę na waszą pomoc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chętnie kupie tabletki poronne, jednakże bede bardzo zadowolona jeżeli one byłyby w rozsadniejszej cenie wszędzie gdzie nie spojrze koszt ich wynosi 350-850zl.
> Niestety nie stać mnie na takie wydatki, gdybym miała takie pieniądze nie szukalabym raczej ucieczki od niechcianej ciąży, pomimo z jakich okoliczności ona wynikla.
> 
> Liczę na waszą pomoc...


Zwróć się do WomenHelp ( womenhelp.org) . To fundacja pomagająca kobietom w niechcianej ciąży. Opisz im swoją sytuację, na pewno znajdziecie rozwiązanie.

----------


## Niechcenia

> Zwróć się do WomenHelp ( womenhelp.org) . To fundacja pomagająca kobietom w niechcianej ciąży. Opisz im swoją sytuację, na pewno znajdziecie rozwiązanie.



Zrobiłam już to, ostateczna "darowizna" jak oni to nazwali mialaby wynosic.50euro, a z tego co słyszałem jakis lek można kupić w aptece w cenie 50zł ponoć też działa, tylko zastanawiam się w jaki sposób wyczarowac receptę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrobiłam już to, ostateczna "darowizna" jak oni to nazwali mialaby wynosic.50euro, a z tego co słyszałem jakis lek można kupić w aptece w cenie 50zł ponoć też działa, tylko zastanawiam się w jaki sposób wyczarowac receptę.


Czymże jest 50 euro w porównaniu z kosztami jakie trzeba wyłożyć przez 25 lat na wychowanie dziecka, tym bardziej niechcianego ? 

powodzenia w czarowaniu recepty i działaniu z arthrotekiem. Oby pomógł za pierwszym razem.

----------


## Niechciana

> Czymże jest 50 euro w porównaniu z kosztami jakie trzeba wyłożyć przez 25 lat na wychowanie dziecka, tym bardziej niechcianego ? 
> 
> powodzenia w czarowaniu recepty i działaniu z arthrotekiem. Oby pomógł za pierwszym razem.



Może się wydawać, ze to nie dużo. Sama bym tak niedawno stwierdzila. Lecz zostalam bez grosza, ponadto skradziono mi portfel, jestem osobą ucząca się, bez pracy, także w takiej sytuacji każdy grosz wydaje sie waga zlota

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## bdvgh19

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Tabletki szły do mnie zbyt długo, dlatego kupiłam drugi zestaw z Women Help Women. Posiadam korespondencję i oryginalne opakowanie. Możliwy odbiór na terenie Warszawy. 
Kontakt: bdvgh19@gmail.com

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki Arthrotec 
kontakt tel. 603113465 
Lena

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.
KLIKNIJ TU PODGLĄD ZESTAWU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*  915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoc w niechcianej ciąży
Witam od 12 lat zajmuje się farmakologią poronna . Wielu kobietą już pomogłam - mogę pomóc również i Tobie.
Leki poronne na których pracuję dobierane są indywidualnie dla każdej Pani z którą współpracuję. Farmaceutyki aplikowane są zarówno doustnie jak i dopochwowo, leki skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży, lecz powyżej 12 tygodnia możliwy w bezpiecznym zastosowaniu, dla Pań które już rodziły poprzez drogi natury. W czasie kuracji zapewniam stały kontakt telefoniczny. Paczka wysłana jest za pobraniem ze wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości. Leki w oryginalnych blistrach aptecznych , data ważności to rok 2019. Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego - udzielę wszelkich niezbędnych informacji. Pozdrawiam 
Krystyna 
796992521

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz do nas lub zadzwoń jeśli wolisz  :Smile: 

w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam polecam leki poronne

Kazdy zestaw zawiera oryginalnie zapakowane leki z numerami seryjnymi data waznasci 
opis leku 

każda paczka jest wysyłana kurierem z sprawdzeniem zawartosci mozesz otworzyc przesyłke przed dokonaniem zapłaty za nią i wszystko sprawdzić!!!

PONAD 7 LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!


KONTAKT
575.893.965


Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.



do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metode aborcji ) Misoprostol oraz Mifepristone (RU-486)

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 20 tyg ciazy.

Tabletki sa oryginalnie zapakowane, najwyzsza dawke mizoprostolu w tabletce, sa w blistrach, maja dluga date waznosci, dzieki czemu przeprowadzisz bezpiecznie aborcje w domu, bez koniecznoćci szpitalnych zabiegow ktore czesto koncza sie powiklaniami przy uzyciu zamiennikow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Sprawdź tutaj* 

*Tutaj info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tutaj info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiałam leki poronne :
były ze sprawdzeniem 
zapakowane oryginalnie
płaciłam u kuriera
mogłam rozpakować i sprawdzić zawartość przed opłatą

I to jest uczciwość i dyskrecja !!
Dziewczyny takich sprzedawców szukajcie co nie kombinują i nie oszukują.

Najpierw się telefonicznie dowiedzcie co i jak zamówcie 
a jak macie podejrzenia nie odbierajcie i nie traćcie pieniędzy 

jak jest umowa ze ze sprawdzeniem to ma być ze sprawdzeniem a nie że zapomniał/a zaznaczyć itp




polecam 575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie , posiadam sprawdzone leki przywracające cykl miesiączkowy .
Środek który oferuje jest skuteczny nawet w wysokich tygodniach ciąży.
Leki są 2 -składnikowe :doustne i dopochwowe
Posiadam wszelkie kombinację leków methrotexate z misoprostol, misoprost z mipfepristone .
Wszystkie oryginalne i nieprzepakowywane!
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Podczas stosowania leków jesteśmy w kontakcie teefonicznym.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Płatne dopiero na miejscu podczas odbioru paczki od kuriera lub na poczcie.
Wysyłam także za granicę 

Posiadam duże doświadczenie pomogłam wielu kobietom
do 12 tygodnia cena podstawowego zestawu który pomoże to 300 zł
12 tab z misoprostol oraz 1 tab Ru 486 ORYGINAL
 ☎ 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży i chcesz o tym porozmawiać.

Wejdź na kobietawpigulce.pl

Czekamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Nina22

Akurat na tabletkach poronnych nie ma co oszczędzać. Jest wielu oszustów na rynku. Możesz trafić na środki nieskuteczne albo w ogóle ich nie dostać. Tutaj 9tygodni.pl masz namiary na sprawdzony serwis, gdzie takie tabletki kupisz. Dyskretnie. Są skuteczne i faktycznie rozwiążą Twój problem. Jeśli masz jakieś wątpliwości - odezwij się do nich, pomogą.

----------


## Katarina33

Ceny, o których piszesz, to normalne ceny rynkowe. Jeśli kupisz gdzieś "tanio", nie oznacza to, że będą to oryginalne, skuteczne tabletki. Oszczędzając w ten sposób możesz sobie tylko zaszkodzić. Ja kupowałam tu Medicenter24.pl - także mogę polecić jako sprawdzone źródło. Nie kupujesz w ciemno, sprawdzasz przy kurierze i płacisz. Bardzo szybko dostawa, 2 dni i paczka była u mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, masz wiele wątpliwości i chciałabyś z kimś porozmawiać...
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : w w w. kobietawpigulce.pl tel.: 58 691 59 15

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz coraz większy niepokój? Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski? Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań – co zrobić?
Jestem w stanie ci pomóc do zaoferowania mam tabletki poronne , wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego zastosowania w domowym zaciszu bez ryzyka krwotoku 

Tabletki poronne – Misoprostol i Mifepristone

ZADZWOŃ:
TEL: 574.775.418

Dostarczam oryginalne leki

Zapraszam do kontaktu 

Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą – Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.


W skład oferowanego zestawu pozwalającego przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy wchodzą oryginalne, zablistrowane tabletki poronne — jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Dostarczane  leki pochodzą z legalnych źródeł, z krajów, w których stosowanie tabletek poronnych jest legalne i powszechnie stosowane. 

Pozostaje z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Z nami zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo. Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

Gwarantuję:
• 24-godzinną dostawę
• 98% skuteczność
• 100% bezpieczeństwo
• 100% anonimowość
• 100% oryginalność

Wysyłka również zagranicę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec to tylko około 70% powodzenia, zestaw z WHW daje 98% gwarancji powodzenia. Kluczowa jest tabletka RU, w Polsce jej nie da się kupić. Napisz do mnie, mam ten zestaw, nie był potrzebny, przyjechał z Holandii. Uma12@wp.pl. Odbiór osobisty Katowice, Kraków lub przesyłka

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do zaoferowania dwa oryginalne zestawy leków poronnych.
Leki sa oryginalne , nie obiecuje jak inni sprzedawcy JA GWARANTUJE udaną kuracje oraz pelna dyskrecje.

Jestem pod stalym kontaktem telefonicznym, po odbiorze leku nie urywam kontaktu jak inni tylko do samego konca mam kontakt.

Zestaw 1. Arthrotec FORTE 12szt plus RU486 300zl 
Zestaw 2. Cytotec 12szt plus RU486 680zl

UWAGA!!!
ZESTAWY STOSOWANE MOGĄ BYĆ DO 18 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY

wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia więc na pewno nie zostaniesz oszukana 
mój numer 574..775..418 

Dyskrecja 
Expresowa wysyłka
Wysyłka również za granicę
Leki doustne i dopochwowe
Dobierane indywidualnie do wieki , masy ciała itp co jest ważne aby przyniosły pożądany skutek
Wieloletnie doświadczenie 
Pomogłam wielu kobietom

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na  chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI  czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można  zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez  daną osobę na stałe  , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić  szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się  uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców by zepsuć opinie 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 519.796.536
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

519.796.536


Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 519.796.536
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli zaistniała taka potrzeba to pomogę kobietom którym spóźnia się okres.
Posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Leki pochodzą z europejskiej dystrybucji są oryginalne posiadają długą datę ważności.
Zapakowane w oryginalne blistry apteczne serię oraz numer partii.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie w dziedzinie farmakologii.
Pomogę w zastosowaniu i przeprowadzę przez cały proces aż do wykonania końcowego USG.

Nie pobieram zaliczek - jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każdą wysyłkę wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

Natychmiastowa wysyłka bez zbędnych pytań.

100% skuteczność
Dyskrecja

Możliwa pomoc w umówieniu zabiegu mechanicznego w gabinecie.

731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś w niespodziewanej ciąży...
potrzebujesz pomocy materialnej,
Skontaktuj się z nami!
Pomagamy w każdej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uczciwa wysyłka

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę


    731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI


w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.


Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje cały czas są aktywni, niestety ciągle dostaję nowe informację od oszukanych dziewczyn. Nie dajcie się nabierać !


Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się spieniają, bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
*Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę* ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską *koniecznie z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność *przy odbiorze*.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poświęciłem dużo czasu , żeby pomoc mojej partnerce na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młody ale miałem tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

576094074 udało się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

У мене таблетки для аборту cytotec чистий мізопростол Якщо буде несподівана проблема, напишіть мені.Ціна набору 450 злотих
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Strasznie tu dużo ogłoszeń.... z czego 99% to niestety fejk.

KUPIĘ z odbiorem osobistym Łódź i okolice ale tez dalej. Najchętniej zestaw od Women on Web.

kostka1990@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam numer 576094074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki więcej info pod adresem zuzanna90@adres.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda ale miałam  tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda i pracuje ale miałam tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne zuzanna90@adres.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## marian kowalski

aktualne i jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne justynadudzinska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry mam oryginalne tabletki aborcyjne pisz ewakozub1988@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne do domowej kuracji bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalne w orginalnym opakowaniu co gwarantuje twoje bezpieczenstwo i daje gwarancje powodzenia zabiegu. Kontakt 512-204-079. Mozliwy odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki do zabiegu aborcji izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje jeszcze pomocy proszę napisać do mnie
mariajaskulska_34@op.pl

----------

